# It’s On!!!! 1000s of Red Fish



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If you haven’t experienced the Bull Red Run in Pensacola then you have missed out on perhaps the Best Red Fish phenomenon on the panhandle, gulf coast and all of Florida. 

Imagine a football field of fish a 100yrd span of 1000s of Red fish blowing up bait on the surface!!!

This is NOT fishing it’s Catching!!! double, triple, quadruple and double quadruple hook ups are not uncommon. 

Dont miss out on this years Migration it has begun and won’t last Long - please feel free to call me for a updated report

Check me out at 
www.pensacolainshorefishing.com
www.limitoutcharters.com
www.megabiteinshorecharters.com

Or just call 
(650) 201-4604

Tight Lines and Good Fishin 
Capt Josh


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The Red Fish inferno is at FULL


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If you’re Not FIRST you’re LAST


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Josh, they still running?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jspooney said:


> Hey Josh, they still running?


Yup


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Just tonight my Josh and I were driving across the bridge and talking about our fishing trip with you.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

just to let you know your book trips buttons are unresponsive.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

http://youtu.be/RYERz3I1r1I

Check out the video guys!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

CatHunter said:


> just to let you know your book trips buttons are unresponsive.


I very much appreciate that. Thank you


----------

